# Mother of autistic English speaking toddler relocating to Taipei NEED HELP



## TiaB (Nov 4, 2021)

My family will be relocating to Taipei in a couple of months and I am in need of any referrals for English speaking ABA, Occupational and Speech Therapist. A center where all three are provided in one facility would be great. I’m seriously overwhelmed at this point.
Thanks in advance.
TiaB


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You probably have already seen this, but this is from the website of the US Embassy in Taipei and may offer you a few suggestions: Medical Assistance

One thing that seems to be a universal truth is that care and treatment for conditions like autism can vary greatly from one country to the next, or one region to the next. Your best bet - at least at first - may be to seek out the US-oriented centers and practitioners and see what's available there.


----------



## NaifuJenn (Nov 11, 2021)

TiaB said:


> My family will be relocating to Taipei in a couple of months and I am in need of any referrals for English speaking ABA, Occupational and Speech Therapist. A center where all three are provided in one facility would be great. I’m seriously overwhelmed at this point.
> Thanks in advance.
> TiaB


Hi Tia,
I'm in the same boat as you. I'll be moving next summer and am trying to get resources lined up. I currently have an inquiry into a DIR Floor time OT who is English speaking. I found her info on the DIR website here in the US. I'm not looking for an ABA model so can't help there. But, I'll let you know if I hear anything back. And I hope you'll share any info here as well. Perhaps we'll meet in Taipei and get our toddlers in for a playdate!
Jenn


----------

